# AZ Coaster Club October ride!



## Jarod24 (Aug 19, 2019)

Alright guys and gals! Air up those tires and grease up that chain on your vintage ride. Let's get the gang back together! Meet up at Herberger Park. Saturday! 10/19/19 - 10 am. Cruise out at 1030 or so. Ride some miles and grab some drinks and grub like usual! Ill post up a route whenever I figure it out. Hope to see everyone out there! It's been awhile. Anyone and everyone is welcome to come out and ride, vintage or not. 


@dougfisk this post is mostly for lol, youre the only one not on FB.


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 19, 2019)

@Eric I know you were interested also. It's on the FB page also. Hope to see ya there.


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 5, 2019)

Jarod24 said:


> ...@dougfisk this post is mostly for lol, youre the only one not on FB...





Jarod - That's because facebook is evil... and I can't be corrupted....


----------



## Jarod24 (Oct 18, 2019)

See you guys at the park 10am tomorrow!
@dougfisk


----------



## Awhipple (Oct 19, 2019)

Another great ride Jarod!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 19, 2019)

Who all made the ride? I missed out again, as usual.   Hope yall had a good time today, I sure didn't.  

 Got the word they sold my RV Condo so I've been moving all my junk out over the last three weekends and today I got my pallet rack set up on some castors all ready for the move Sunday. This thing is 12.5' x 40" X 12' tall and my 1.5 ton jack seemed to be having a little trouble lifting one end.


----------



## Jarod24 (Oct 20, 2019)

@GTs58 one of these days you'll make it out. We had some new people this ride. Non vintage stuff. Had about 20 people total. As far as cabers it was myself, @Awhipple, and @62wagon. Good turn out though! I'll try to plan another one soon!


----------

